# Hand Tools Renaissance...



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I sure am happy with the increased interest in hand tools I'm seeing here recently! It's truly encouraging to see. Everyday there is activity here with questions about em, some of them being first time wood workers others being long time ww'rs who've decided to jump on the ride. 

We have new guys signing up often, some being very knowledgable and that's going to continue growing. As searches turn up links to this forum the renaissance is only just getting started :smile:

It's so awesome to see so many guys coming over to the dark (ages) side!

Ok, that's all I wanted to say. Good job guys! :thumbup:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got to admit, the more I use my power tools, the more I like my hand tools. 

For me, most of it is cost. I bought a good rip saw for $30, and it came with two free cross-cut saws. I got a saw file for about $7 at Lowes that will work with them, and I already had some sandpaper scraps, mineral spirits, and Naval Jelly. Try getting a good circular saw or table saw for $37!

The other big advantage for me is that they're quiet and low dust; I can work inside while people are sleeping, and it doesn't bother anyone at all. Cleanup uses a broom, not a shop-vac. I don't feel a need for earplugs or, mostly, safety glasses. Much more pleasant!

I'm glad to have found all the information here... it's made learning a lot easier!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is exactly how/why I found/joined the forum. I found a search result when I was looking to rehab a couple of planes. As a hobbyist who has more time than money, hand tools will be the avenue I take for the foreseeable future. Even If I had the money to purchase a shop full of power tools, I think I would rather spend the money filling it with hand planes and saws first.

There are many tutorials on the web for sharpening/rehabbing/how to etc, but none come close to the ones posted here. The level of interaction and the willingness of experienced professionals to share their knowledge and wisdom is incredible.

A collective pat on the back to all of you and count me as a willing convert to the "dark (ages) side!":clap::clap:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This is becoming popular? Noooo!

I like standing out as the odd ball with an unused plunge router and two drills that haven't been charged in a couple years.

I don't want to blend in.

Now I need to find a different twist...maybe start making my own clothes. Wouldn't have trouble finding my size.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

My grandson doesn't call me a Luddite for nothin'. 

Back over 50 years ago in school shop, the teacher made us use hand tools before we could touch the Powermatics. It was miserable. Dull planes, chisels and saws. 

Then working as a carpenter and home owner handyman, I collected a few power tools; a table saw, band saw, router and dove tail jig, etc. Now retired, I couldn't be happier with the relative quiet and clean environment of a hand tool shop.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a few shop projects to take care of first, but after that I'll be building my Holtzapffel so I can take advantage of what I have and what's to come. The Lee Valley catalog will get well worn.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Y'know there are a lot of reasons to like hand tools and hand tool woodworking - affordability, the lack of sawdust, serenity, added control, etc., etc., but Wrangler's comment reminded me of a theory I've had for a long time.
I contend that baby boomers, are reliving/re-discovering their high school shop class days. Now that they have disposable income, and/or are retired, they can afford to indulge in the hobbies they always wanted to pursue.
Whom do you think it was that bid the prices of those '60s muscle cars well into the six-figure range?
It's the same guys paying 625.00 for old Disston handsaws on eBay.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

My Dad made me Master Hand Tools before any power tools and I can't thank him enough. When I worked for Rybovich building wood Sport Fishing Yachts they are known for keeping in the old school tradition and this knowledge defiantly helped me excel


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hand tool wannabe here but don't want to miss the discussion. I need a couple of good flea markets and keep tuning in here. 

Brink I don't think anyone is threatening your odd ball crown. Er... I mean... What about making your own soap?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Hand tool wannabe here but don't want to miss the discussion. I need a couple of good flea markets and keep tuning in here.
> 
> Brink I don't think anyone is threatening your odd ball crown. Er... I mean... What about making your own soap?


Flea markets will start soon  big one near me memorial day weekend. Should get one day buying, one day messing around with new toys, one day at the shore, wishing I was playing with the new toys.

Making soap, hmmm. But the smell of lye and fat cooking. I dunno.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I use hand tools because I live in a one bedroom apartment--limited on space--, can't afford power tools (although it looks like hand tools are insanely expensive as well unless you are patient and watch out for deals on good used stuff). Also I do like that there isn't saw dust kicking all around and making loud noise that my ears and neighbors wouldn't appreciate. Then there is the satisfaction of knowing the entire thing was hand made except for the cutting down of the tree and initial dimensioning.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

in this economic insanity, i think a lot of people have started taking up trades to maybe retrain, try something new, return to something prior, certainly to keep sharp and keep proud.

i know, in all the things i've been involved in, the history behind it is important. so, these tools would see an increase in interest simply because more people are entering or coming back to it.

like with shaving. straight edge razors are making a come back, tradition disks of lathering soap, etc. so when i'm at auctions, i am seeing great antique shaving cups selling for $300-$1000 +. because more people are coming to it and collecting the historic bits and pieces of their new interest. 

it's pretty predictable.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why make soap? Just scrub down with some wood shavings to deodorize ;-)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> This is becoming popular? Noooo!
> 
> I like standing out as the odd ball with an unused plunge router and two drills that haven't been charged in a couple years.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... That's the only downside... We'll be in bidding wars with the other members on eBay 

You are still one of a kind though, Brink... Ain't many 200 yr old gorillas using hand tools even these days! :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

joe bailey said:


> Y'know there are a lot of reasons to like hand tools and hand tool woodworking - affordability, the lack of sawdust, serenity, added control, etc., etc., but Wrangler's comment reminded me of a theory I've had for a long time.
> I contend that baby boomers, are reliving/re-discovering their high school shop class days. Now that they have disposable income, and/or are retired, they can afford to indulge in the hobbies they always wanted to pursue.
> Whom do you think it was that bid the prices of those '60s muscle cars well into the six-figure range?
> It's the same guys paying 625.00 for old Disston handsaws on eBay.


Joe, ya made me laugh!

I fit the retired baby boomer. But six figure cars and 600.00 saws are totally beyond my ability to comprehend.

I drive a 21 year old Mazda Miata because it is cheap and cheap to drive. I also have a serious problem spending more than $25.00 for any hand tool.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Joe, ya made me laugh!
> 
> I fit the retired baby boomer. But six figure cars and 600.00 saws are totally beyond my ability to comprehend.
> 
> I drive a 21 year old Mazda Miata because it is cheap and cheap to drive. I also have a serious problem spending more than $25.00 for any hand tool.


It is scary addictive. I own every Lei Nielsen Hand Plane in the whole line. If the wife only knew what they cost. At least she thinks there pretty lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> It is scary addictive. I own every Lei Nielsen Hand Plane in the whole line. If the wife only knew what they cost. At least she thinks there pretty lol


We want pics. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> We want pics. Lol


Yeah... and a pictures of ANYTHING other than moulding on a wall. "Master Craftsman" build things... Trim carpenters hang moulding.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Yeah... and a pictures of ANYTHING other than moulding on a wall. "Master Craftsman" build things... Trim carpenters hang moulding.
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


So what if he's a trim carpenter. 
It's wood working isn't it?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> So what if he's a trim carpenter.
> It's wood working isn't it?


"master craftsman"... :no:... wood working... Mmmm hardly.

I'd love to see his reply to my early comments. Both were deleted by a mod though. I bet it was great :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> "master craftsman"... :no:... wood working... Mmmm hardly.
> 
> I'd love to see his reply to my early comments. Both were deleted by a mod though. I bet it was great :laughing:
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


I beg to differ. 
We're all wood workers. If you like wood than your a wood worker. But I'm done pissing. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I'm done


[...]fighting his battle[...]

Smart thing to do :yes:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Yeah... and a pictures of ANYTHING other than moulding on a wall ...........


I have lots of pictures here: http://jp29.org/wwtools.htm

James


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> [...]fighting his battle[...]
> 
> Smart thing to do :yes:
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


I guess I had to tinkle again. Baahaahaaaa 
Not fighting his battles. Just making a valid statement. 
Oh I forgot......you don't stick up for your friends.
Lol.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Yeah... and a pictures of ANYTHING other than moulding on a wall. "Master Craftsman" build things... Trim carpenters hang moulding.
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Tea Table that shows off all aspects of a Master Craftsman. I will do a thread on this build for you









More Examples





























Inlay in hours on an overnight for a good buddy










Alan Jackson the country singer perhaps you heard of him. I Did alone bridge side and double cambered Teak and Holly Coffered Ceiling I'm in a photo in yachting magazine under ceiling I did look it up 










If you want to act the way you do that's fine you just look ignorant and ruin your own Thread and Reputation


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> It is scary addictive. I own every Lei Nielsen Hand Plane in the whole line. If the wife only knew what they cost. At least she thinks there pretty lol


They are PRETTY!  I'm gonna go ask my boyfriend if he thinks my stanley jack plane is pretty!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Tea Table that shows off all aspects of a Master Craftsman. I will do a thread on this build for you
> 
> More Examples
> 
> ...


Sweet, how bout the planes?

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE BUILD! Don't keep us waiting too long :no:

Ps, too bad the mods deleted your reply... repost it for everyone! Fibbs don't make ya cool or accepted - not as long as your old buddy firemedic and others are willing to call ya on every one.

...build n burn - live n learn...

EDIT, added more sarcasm.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Judas priest! Did you buy Johnray's camera off ebay! My eyes hurt. 


Is that parralax or are the legs on the fireplace splayed? I've never seen that. If so why did they want them splayed? Was it an old fireplace redo or new construction? Is the insert splayed like that too or is that just how they wanted it?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

ACP said:


> Judas priest! Did you buy Johnray's camera off ebay! My eyes hurt.




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

ACP said:


> Judas priest! Did you buy Johnray's camera off ebay! My eyes hurt.
> 
> Is that parralax or are the legs on the fireplace splayed? I've never seen that. If so why did they want them splayed? Was it an old fireplace redo or new construction? Is the insert splayed like that too or is that just how they wanted it?


Pic of a pic not your eyes . Your profile pics look great oh wait there is none


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Sweet, how bout the planes?
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE BUILD! Don't keep us waiting too long :no:
> 
> ...


No fibs You just keep looking more in Professional. Here it is


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Pic of a pic not your eyes . Your profile pics look great oh wait there is none


I erased my profile pics because they were outdated and from an old shop over a year ago. I haven't gotten around to adding more. I do have plenty of threads here on this site with plenty of pics of my work. I am not a pro, just a hobbyist and it shows in my work. I do not claim to be a master of all realms, this and beyond. I am learning as I go. When you do look at my pics please note they are not pics of pics but rather just plain old pics.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why do we always have to start a giant pissing match here? Am I missing something? Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Some people do not play well with others.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Why do we always have to start a giant pissing match here? Am I missing something? Why can't we all just get along?


+1 We all lose. So much for a hand tool renaisance... :glare:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> +1 We all lose. So much for a hand tool renaisance... :glare:


Amen to that


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Why do we always have to start a giant pissing match here? Am I missing something? Why can't we all just get along?


Because "Master Craftsmen" give Master Craftsmen a bad rap... Kind'a like "Hand Made" steels hand toolers thunder leaving them with no true distinguishable branding.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

But is anything gained by confrontation worth what is lost? Most of us know "Master" is a title that can only be given by others.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> But is anything gained by confrontation worth what is lost? Most of us know "Master" is a title that can only be given by others.


Your correct in saying that. The point I'm trying to make is it's sheer ludicrous to tout yourself as such with nothing to back it. Hell, I'm the friggin Pope! It comes back to the whole "no pictures = didn't happen thing." if your so terrific... Show us!... There ain't no indication of it to be found in bar chatter and double talk advise with no point to it.

I was an apprentice under a true Master of Craftsmanship. I don't consider myself to be there yet... Maybe one day. But if a finish carpenter is a "Master" what then is Bret (Lola Ranch)??? A "Uber Super Duper Master"??? It's just ridiculous. It's Funny he's one of the less than handful here who could truly be called a master craftsman yet he's one of the few who have not titled themselves as such. 

Sorry for throwing your name in here, Bret, but it makes my point.

Shouldn't a "Master" imply a person has MASTERED ALL aspects of wood working? Truly understands and have experience with it on all levels from felling to finishing... And every tool possibly used to do so? Shouldn't he know and have used a dozen different means to do even menial ww'n task?

I'm a paramedic... I could claim to be a Dr all day long but it no more makes me a Dr than it does give me the knowledge / skills of a Dr.


I'll get off the soap box now. I'm sure I've ruffled feathers, oh well. This thread went south last night. Sorry... It started off so lovely!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Your correct in saying that. The point I'm trying to make is it's sheer ludicrous to tout yourself as such with nothing to back it. Hell, I'm the friggin Pope! It comes back to the whole "no pictures = didn't happen thing." if your so terrific... Show us!... There ain't no indication of it to be found in bar chatter and double talk advise with no point to it.
> 
> I was an apprentice under a true Master of Craftsmanship. I don't consider myself to be there yet... Maybe one day. But if a finish carpenter is a "Master" what then is Bret (Lola Ranch)??? A "Uber Super Duper Master"??? It's just ridiculous. It's Funny he's one of the less than handful here who could truly be called a master craftsman yet he's one of the few who have not titled themselves as such.
> 
> ...


Actually you didn't Ruffle any Feathers except your own. Your attacks always come unprovoked and unwarranted. I want you To look at My Mentor My Inspiration Thread and then go to my Profile and look at my Dads Album that I added. If you can truly say that he's not a Master Craftsman in whom I trained under for over 20 years then your point would become valid. I do the work I do today because we live in a different market and this brings in the most Revenue for my family and I. It's not a sign of weakness to respect someone.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm closing this thread because it is way out of hand. Firemedic and Mastershand I would ask both of you to put each other on the ignore list, don't read each others threads or learn to play nice.

Firemedic if you want to start this thread over then great.

Mastershand I can't wait to see your build thread.


----------

